
A Tour of the Plan9 Acme Editor - setra
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP1xVpMPn8M
======
16
this is the video that convinced me to give acme a shot. 6 months later and I
can't imagine going back to anything else. this coming from a heavy vim user
of 10+ years.

~~~
hollerith
what OS do you run Acme on?

what browser do you usually use when you're using the OS you run Acme on?

(I ask because the text in Acme (under plan9port) looks so different than the
other text on my OS (Macos) particular the text in my browser (Chrome) as to
constitute a dealbreaker for me.)

~~~
bigato
You can change the font in plan9port, you know? The default font looks
terrible indeed.

~~~
hollerith
you can change the font, but when I tried that, the text still looked very
different from the same font at the same text size in, e.g., Terminal.app.

